# Vintage 20'' Stainless Disc Brake Setup



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 8, 2016)

Vintage Shimano Wheel, brake disc, and caliper 
20'' wheel 

Does anyone recognize this setup? 
I'm about to put them up for sale but have no clue what models it would have been used on.


----------



## professor72 (Jan 12, 2016)

How much were you asking for them?  Not sure who put them on their bikes in 20" size -  I've only ever seen them on Sears or Wards ten speeds from the 70's. I have an earlier caliper setup that I could use this wheel and disc with. Let me know a price. I have parts for muscle bike to trade also. Thanks.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 13, 2016)

No valuation opinions here and I've by no idea- I'm more of a 28" TOC guy but I'm clearing out my garage and have a lot of outlier parts.
If you have any TOC parts you want to swap I'm down otherwise PM me an offer and we can go from there! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## professor72 (Jan 13, 2016)

Not familiar with TOC, so I don't think muscle bike parts would qualify...Anyways, I really just need the wheel. I have an unused disc and caliper in mint shape, so if you were interested in shipping the wheel to me in Michigan (48162) for $25 plus shipping cost I would be buy it. Let me know, thanks.


----------



## StingrayTodd (Feb 2, 2016)

I have a few of these calipers in nice shape, several of the plastic caps to cover the caliper adjustment some in mint condition other not so mint. I also have a slightly different style caliper that uses a smaller disk. I am keeping a hub and one caliper for a future project but would be interested in selling the rest.


----------

